# Fashion



## mypetcat (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone know about fashion shows for cats or pets of any kind actually around the country? i'd like to go.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, you're joking right
Bet this is Starlegend on another roll*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha imagine it!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Dancing down the "Catwalk" with all sparkly stuff on, pmsl*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG we do get them on here dont we


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha Alfie and Lola are now being entered into Feline Next Top Model, they want to get on that catwalk!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Dressage for cats!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You know what I was at a show once and there was a load of Sphynx owners. They were dressing their cats up like they were dollies Even putting pink sparkly hoodies ect on them then expecting them to sit in different positions and on beds, cushions ect, then were getting cross cause the cats would'nt do what they wanted. My young daughter was horrified, she kept saying why are they doing that to their cats Mam, it's stupid*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Take a look - The translation is SO funny, feel sorry for the poor pussums tho!!

The tailor of a cat CAT PRIN


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Dressage for cats!


Ahhh - that is horrific and the astronaut one looks down right cruel IMO.
Yep I think we have another joker online.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG, poor cats Translation is funny though, I have to agree*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Here's a cat fashion show 'America's Next Top Kitten'

Take a look 

YouTube - America's Next Top Kitten


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG, haha, only in America, lol. The black cat is gorgeous*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Here's a cat fashion show 'America's Next Top Kitten'
> 
> Take a look
> 
> YouTube - America's Next Top Kitten


ha ha ha that made me chuckle


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes Emily - you're right - imo, they are not actually very humane. Those pictures I posted were in the save vein as the enquirer asking about fashion shows for cats. 

Not my cup of tea. Its like the saying "guilding the lilly" - cats are beautiful in their own right so why go to the (pointless) trouble of putting extra bits on them? .


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

.........Great picture.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

hear hear Otters  

In fact in Mr B's case it would be cruel to deny him his monthly dress up


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Here's a cat fashion show 'America's Next Top Kitten'
> 
> Take a look
> 
> YouTube - America's Next Top Kitten


Loved it Ems-lmao


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Don't think it's cruel if you know your cat well and they are not bothered - do however still feel that it's unnecessary


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

For this gorgeous Prince-it's a part of what he's famous for and he loves it,but dress up to follow fashion-for me is not a bad thing if the animal is happy but i wouldn't do it


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its not like he walks around the house dressed up all the time, but believe me if he could he would. I think the fact he joins in WILLINGLY with a bit of fun is testament to his wonderful nature


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Otterwhiskers said:


> Are there people who actually dress up their cats and have them permanently walking around in clothes, such as you sometimes see toy dogs?
> 
> I actually got an email the other day from a lady, who seemed very sweet, and she makes wigs for cats (her site was featured on the television a few times - I remember seeing it on Graham Norton). She offered me a free one for Baggy, although I didn't take her up on it - I was curious as to whom she sells them to and whether there were cats out there actually walking around in wigs!


Ooh yes-sadly,were not talking about Baggy,just about the likes of Paris Hilton and the everyday highstreet fashion follower who thinks their GermanShephard enjoys wearing doggy shellsuits on a daily basis with lime green pawtrainers-some may well but some it's just not on really..bit of fun is one thing but anything after that imo is not onAs for the peeps she sells them too-i can only imagine


----------

